
Tough AI problem -&#62; game -&#62; surfers will solve for free! - rtm
http://www.espgame.org/
======
amichail
I like this idea but I think success may be limited to games that are highly
visual in nature. In fact, the same may be said of startups in general: video
is better than images and images are better than text. BTW, the Google talk by
Luis on these sorts of games is a must-see:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143

~~~
jwp
I'm glad you linked to the talk. It's excellent.

I'm curious, why do you think that visual games are more likely to be
successful? His question answering games seemed useful and engaging, too.

There must be great startup ideas lurking behind this idea of games and Human
Computation. (Luis alludes to as much, with his tongue-in-cheek suggestion
that the ESP game double as a dating service.)

